# You know how they blame us



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

for over prescribing antibiotics? Turns out it's not all on us. The hubs had to go to the emergency room last week, the doc there gave him Cipro for a urinary tract infection. If he hadn't starting throwing up the Cipro and my having to call to get the drug changed I would not have known he didn't have one at all. That he was taking an antibiotic he did not need.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Sounds about right.I started having seizures in 1990.In '99 i went into multiple seizures which required hospitalization.When I came to,they were giving me something by IV.Being a nurse,I knew I didn't need that med,though I wasn't aware enough yet to remember what it was for but knew I didn't need it.Turns out,they were treating me for herpes-WHICH I DIDN'T HAVE!!!I complained to my PCP who was treating the seizures who then informed me they also checked me for syphilis.I had a seizure disorder for 10 yrs and they checked and treated VD I didn't have instead of treating the seizure disorder which I did have.IDIOTS!!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The scary part is for those that don't have a good handle on medical needs then they are at the mercy of poor practitioners. 

My hubs GI doc is now fired for missing a diagnosis that would have prevented his trip to the ER. And after an EGD when it should have been seen.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

People really have to be their own good advocates. Last year my mother went to a short term care nursing home. One morning these people come into her room to put her on a stretcher , into an ambulance, to her doctor's appointment. She kept telling them she's not Rose (her room mate). They didn't listen. The nurse at the door didn't check. In fact no one looked at her arm band at all! They just treated everyone like they don't know what they're talking about because some have dementia. My dad was really mad. Admin had done all the right things prior to my dad going to speak with them.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> People really have to be their own good advocates. Last year my mother went to a short term care nursing home. One morning these people come into her room to put her on a stretcher , into an ambulance, to her doctor's appointment. She kept telling them she's not Rose (her room mate). They didn't listen. The nurse at the door didn't check. In fact no one looked at her arm band at all! They just treated everyone like they don't know what they're talking about because some have dementia. My dad was really mad. Admin had done all the right things prior to my dad going to speak with them.


That's amazingly terrible.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

It is scary, and I have also learned you really need to be on top of things. Just had my physical a couple of weeks ago and my fasting blood glucose was 388  no diabetes in family, had gestational with Katie, but no proble since then...or so I thought. Looking at my records DR noticed that my levels last year at my physical was 488, and she never caught it!  So here am I not only newly diagnosed as a type 2 diabetic, but I have had it untreated for over a YEAR!!!! And no I did not have any symptoms.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm glad you finally have the Dx so you can be treated and get your sugar counts back to normal!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

8hensalaying said:


> It is scary, and I have also learned you really need to be on top of things. Just had my physical a couple of weeks ago and my fasting blood glucose was 388  no diabetes in family, had gestational with Katie, but no proble since then...or so I thought. Looking at my records DR noticed that my levels last year at my physical was 488, and she never caught it!  So here am I not only newly diagnosed as a type 2 diabetic, but I have had it untreated for over a YEAR!!!! And no I did not have any symptoms.


That is because someone did not do their job. It's easy for me to see if someone is not doing their job because i'm in the medical field. But how about all the people who are not? Who have no idea that they should be getting something they are not? If your BS was 488 last year and nothing was done, that's pure negligence .


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> That is because someone did not do their job. It's easy for me to see if someone is not doing their job because i'm in the medical field. But how about all the people who are not? Who have no idea that they should be getting something they are not? If your BS was 488 last year and nothing was done, that's pure negligence .


I agree, right now my Dr is in panic CYA mode. I have requested a referral and have an appt in August with an Endocrinologist. Going to try to wrangle a sooner appt for that. If I have no organ/system damage, ok. But if I have kidney, liver, pancreatic or any other damage, I will be seeking legal action. I started immediatly watching my diet joined a great support forum and my levels have dropped dramatically, less than 2 weeks and my fasting is down to 105 and my after meal levels rarely get to 100.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I think you are doing the right thing, but I think you should get of all of your records since at least the ER trip before they can be altered in any way, esp. if they aren't electronic. (In that case, I don't they can be altered.)
I hope the dr started you on some kind of glycemic lowering med.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Medical malpractice sure seems to be happening far too often. 8 I'm amazed you had no signs of a count that high for so long. Just imagine, the high count from last year and how long had it been going on before that test.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I know, the only thing I can think is just in general feeling so crappy from the fibro masked it. Sorry didn't mean to thread jack you lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

But you're not. You're right on topic. My husband is probably suffering more than he had to be had the original ER done more than the bare minimum. A different medical center didn't hesitate.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

It is just like the VA missing that my FIL was eaten up with cancer. One trip to a 'reputable' hospital and Dr and they said he must have had this for quite a while, the VA never caught it and my FIL passed within 2 months of diagnosis.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

So sorry for your loss Zamora, Cancer sucks, and knowing that if it had been caught earlier you would at least had more time makes it so much worse. I know sometimes the care that Veteran's get is deplorable. There is no excuse for it.


----------

